# Sweet Smelling Brown Rot



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

One of my Paphiopedilum Norito Hasegawa that I had for a couple of years and flowered earlier this winter is coming down this some serious disease.

This plant has been growing very well with four growths. It had a stolon a couple of months ago, but it never made it after being terribly deformed circulating inside the pot. 

One of the newer growth is coming into spike and I was all excited about this plant until just a couple days ago, I noticed that one new growth was limp while the rest were rigid. 

I thought either center rot or plant discarding itself for some crazy reason.
Well, I waited two days and today, out of curiosity, and with almost high certainty, I gave a gentle pull of the youngest leaf on that limp fan.
Yep. It came right out with dark coffee colored base. It smelled very sweet.
I pulled the next, same thing. I pulled one more leaf. The same.

I wanted to throw away the entire pot, but I just poured in some Dragon Blood. I'm thinking the disease either stopped there on that growth, or possibly spreading into other fans via the rhizomes. 

Luckily I have a lot of NH and this one was good, but nothing I will be sad over the loss. It is just highly frustrating that it has happned and more frustrating is the thought that things are spreading to other plants. gosh!!!!

Oh, and this plant is bearing a green pod since February. Maybe I can snip it off now?? The pollen donor was my fairrieanum from OZ.


----------



## fibre (Sep 8, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> ... and this one was good, but nothing I will be sad over the loss. ...
> 
> Oh, and this plant is bearing a green pod since February. Maybe I can snip it off now?? The pollen donor was my fairrieanum from OZ.



If this plant is nothing you will be sad over it's loss, you better didn't breed with this one. I only use Paphs for breeding that I would really miss if I would lose them!

I wish you good luck! Hopefully Dragon Blood does a good job!


----------



## Ray (Sep 8, 2016)

Inocucor will stop it cold.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

fibre said:


> If this plant is nothing you will be sad over it's loss, you better didn't breed with this one. I only use Paphs for breeding that I would really miss if I would lose them!
> 
> I wish you good luck! Hopefully Dragon Blood does a good job!



Fairrieanum was very good. NH was good. 
I hope for the best.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ray said:


> Inocucor will stop it cold.



You mentioned the conditions before. Like in a greenhouse where these little organisms will likely thrive and do their work.

I grow indoor. Do you think it will still work??

I mean I got nothing to lose, I guess.

How long will the efficiency last in the bottle in the fridge? or do I need to use as soon as possible? I probably use for this one plant and then the rest goes to...nowhere at least for a while unless there will be another episode of rot.

What are the organisms in this product fighting against? Obviously erwinia since you are recommending it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2016)

You can use the inoccur also, just keep the tissues dry where you treated with DB. Inocucur must be stored cool, I believe.


----------



## Ray (Sep 9, 2016)

Inocucor Garden Solution is a living, biological product. If you keep it at room temperature, the life span will easily last to the expiration date put on the bottle (I think it's 18 months from production). Keep it cooler, and it will last longer, but don't freeze it. Warm it up, and it will be shorter.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You can use the inoccur also, just keep the tissues dry where you treated with DB. Inocucur must be stored cool, I believe.



If you put inoccur on at the same time as Dragons Blood the Dragons blood will probably kill the inoccur organisms if contact is made. Dragons Blood kills bacteria.


----------



## JAB (Sep 9, 2016)

Good point Lance!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2016)

Fight, fight, fight!!! :evil:


----------



## gonewild (Sep 9, 2016)

Or maybe Dragons Blood only kills bad bacteria!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm pretty certain DB is indiscriminate.


----------

